# Portland PD cops leaving in droves.......



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Another "woke" PD that's having trouble keeping their cops.......









‘Overworked, overwhelmed and burned out’: Why Portland cops say they’re leaving in droves


Since July 1, 115 officers have left the Police Bureau, including 74 who retired and 41 who resigned. Two more will resign by the end of this month and one more is retiring. They make up one of the biggest waves of departures in recent memory. Nearly three dozen filled out exit interviews and...




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Good for them! 
The people keep electing the anarchists, what'd they think was going to happen?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I was just watching a video about this yesterday. Some of the exit interviews paint the picture. I can't embed a Bitchute video, so here's the link. Portland Police Rip the City While Quitting Their Jobs | Murders Spike As They Leave


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

I understand why the cops would leave. I feel bad for them, the cops that are staying and the citizens who do support the Portland PD. This is what happens when good people take no action against crazy politicians, their policies ,hatred, and false narrative about hard working cops. God help Portland!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

trueblue said:


> I understand why the cops would leave. I feel bad for them, the cops that are staying and the citizens who do support the Portland PD. This is what happens when good people take no action against crazy politicians, their policies ,hatred, and false narrative about hard working cops. God help Portland!


They deserve it. Pure and simple. 10 years from now, what’s left will elect a Republican and demand Meat Eaters...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I see it being a national trend. Try working at an institution of higher learning and see how loved and appreciated you are. Though the majority of folks on campus seem to like and appreciate us and are almost always very pleasant with us, there is a small DIVERSE group that is VERY vocal in their demands to disband us, or at the least, shrink us down to a token group and colleges/universities being what they are, havens of the left, they're the only voice truly heard.

or maybe even the only voice making any noise at all. Who wants to fail a class because they were seen as a supporter of the police? Maybe when more of them return, the other side will be more vocal.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

They’ve tried to defund and remove our campus PD, no crime etc.
Every time we produce the Fellny dope, DV, batteries, weapons, it reminds the Board we are needed. The idiots keep demanding it, so we will see. No one is going to stay if they disarm us. Chief on down are walking.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> They’ve tried to defund and remove our campus PD, no crime etc.
> Every time we produce the Fellny dope, DV, batteries, weapons, it reminds the Board we are needed. The idiots keep demanding it, so we will see. No one is going to stay if they disarm us. Chief on down are walking.


NO CRIME?!? Of course these folks never stop to think that the primary reason is because the cops ARE there! Sure, let's all be honest, there's not LOADS of crime on most of our campuses and sure, even with us gone, there wouldn't be a sudden crime wave*, but, without us, the students would have to rely on the city cops. They have enough to worry about without having to concern themselves with some of the foolishness we treat as a big deal (and not because we think it's a big deal, but because to THEM it's a big deal). The local cops would also be quicker to lock up some idiot than we are. I'm very close to retirement and if things go south, I'm GONE, but most of you guys aren't so lucky so forgive me if I almost hope for total disbanding of the college PD's so I can sit on the sidelines and see just how much they miss us when we go. By then, the rabble rousers will have graduated and moved on to other causes, but those who are just entering or holding on, will suffer the wrath brought about by the ill-informed, miseducated and naive.

*First off, one cannot gage how much crime WOULD occur if the cops were not around since we can never be sure what we've prevented.
Second, we all know just how naive college students can be and how susceptible to criminals they can be. Even with us there, they do stupid things because most of them have the common sense and real world experience of a snail. HOWEVER, we save their butts more times than almost anyone, EVEN WITHIN OUR OWN DEPARTMENTS will acknowledge.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Well said, Kilvinsky, and thank you for fighting the good fight for so many years when educational institutions largely don't support cops.

One of the things I have found attractive about campus policing is the ability to connect with students and have resources to deal with them in a way that doesn't stamp them with the downsides of the CJ system - and still having teeth to deal with the issue at hand. Some organizations support their cops in this manner and some don't. Many are dealt with as the bastard stepchildren that get handed-down equipment with an administration that doesn't give them the tools they need to do their jobs because they are in the administration's view...a necessary evil to keep the city or big bad "real" police agencies away from holding their students and staff accountable for criminal (or just plain stupid) behavior. But campus cops are needed, despite how "safe" those in the ivory towers think their campus is.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Goose, is there a rank ABOVE, *SUPER MODERATOR*? You've earned it, BROTHER!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> Goose, is there a rank ABOVE, *SUPER MODERATOR*? You've earned it, BROTHER!


Super Duper Moderator? I dunno. But hey, thank you sir!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Yeah...but it all goes out the window when you fly with Mav...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> Yeah...but it all goes out the window when you fly with Mav...


I'm just weird from the canopy hit.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

All these references to the movie "Dive Bomber" is freaking me out. Errol Flynn is the MAN!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

He had Panache.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> He had Panache.


Sounds like a weird mustache.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Panache: A French bistro.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

These last few posts show why MassCops thread derailments.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HistoryHound said:


> These last few posts show why MassCops thread derailments.


Is it really a DERAILMENT or have we just taken to a siding?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Chooo choooo


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> Panache: A French bistro.


I went to France once and got confused wondering why there were bra shops all over the place when I realized they just spell bar funny.

Same with pharmacies, I thought they were marijuana dispensaries at first because of the green signs.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

If we're going to talk about anything French that doesn't offend me, how about those pastries? That short dude who invented the Napoleon really had a flare for that stuff. I'll still side with the Italians, but the French have got it going on.

what the hell was this thread about originally? Children being allowed to open carry in Iowa? No, that doesn't seem right.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

SSPOs....
in
3
2
1...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> SSPOs....
> in
> 3
> 2
> 1...


Getting back on track, Special Salem/Portland Officers? I'm at a loss. Oh wait, this is an OLD thread now. Never mind.


----------



## IrishCop (Mar 10, 2011)

Kilvinsky said:


> I see it being a national trend. Try working at an institution of higher learning and see how loved and appreciated you are. Though the majority of folks on campus seem to like and appreciate us and are almost always very pleasant with us, there is a small DIVERSE group that is VERY vocal in their demands to disband us, or at the least, shrink us down to a token group and colleges/universities being what they are, havens of the left, they're the only voice truly heard.
> 
> or maybe even the only voice making any noise at all. Who wants to fail a class because they were seen as a supporter of the police? Maybe when more of them return, the other side will be more vocal.


Regarding your comments, 'I see this as a national trend', 



https://news.yahoo.com/nypd-experiences-75-percent-increase-172356200.html


----------

